# Green Charlene



## fibre (Oct 11, 2015)

Last week I registered a new group at the RHS. You can register a group to an existing grex (hybrid) if this group of plants is insufficient different. For example an albine group. So did I with _Paphiopedilum_ Woessner Helene *GREEN CHARLENE* Group.











These are quite vigorous plants. I deflasked the seedlings two years ago. Half of them is now in flower or in bud. Two plants of *Green Charlene* have evan three flowers at their first blooming!

*Green Charlene* is the product of a Slipper Talk cooperation. Thank you so much, Dot! The parents are P. helenae fm. aureum 'Lemon Elf' SM/D.O.G. and P. charlesworthii fm. sandowiae 'Wacousta' AM/AOS:


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 11, 2015)

Fantastic cross and collaboration!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 11, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2015)

Very nice!! :drool: Can you send us some?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 11, 2015)

Very pleasant result! 
helenae influense is very strong overall and charlie's white staminode persists! haha


----------



## John M (Oct 11, 2015)

Fantastic outcome. Well done! 

Next, I'd like to see the results of one of your best Green Charlenes crossed with charlesworthii album, making offspring that are 3/4 charlesworthii. However, my hope is for a more charlesworthii shape and the wonderful yellow of helenae aureum.


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2015)

Such lovely small Paphs. can be a real blessing in a crowded greenhouse, especially when they're this beautiful. BTW, on my monitor, they look golden rather
than green.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2015)

What a beautiful result! I'm very pleased.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 12, 2015)

Great result, well done!


----------



## fibre (Oct 12, 2015)

abax said:


> Such lovely small Paphs. can be a real blessing in a crowded greenhouse, especially when they're this beautiful. BTW, on my monitor, they look golden rather
> than green.



They open green and turn yellow then.


----------



## fibre (Oct 12, 2015)

John M said:


> Fantastic outcome. Well done!
> 
> Next, I'd like to see the results of one of your best Green Charlenes crossed with charlesworthii album, making offspring that are 3/4 charlesworthii. However, my hope is for a more charlesworthii shape and the wondeful yellow of helenae aureum.




I wouldn't backcross it to any of its parents. This would result in Paphs you can't distinguish from the pure species. For me Green Charlene as a starting point for more albine miniature breeding.


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2015)

fibre said:


> I wouldn't backcross it to any of its parents. This would result in Paphs you can't distinguish from the pure species.



Well, yes. I agree. Buying "species" that are contaminated with genes of other plants is very annoying.


----------



## fibre (Oct 14, 2015)

One of my favorites:







closeup:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2015)

:clap::clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd be very happy with these.


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 24, 2015)

Love these! Great cross.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 24, 2015)

Lovely!


----------

